# Which albums did Meshuggah use 7 string guitars on?



## Max Dread (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi all

I did look this up before and found a site which listed it, but I can't find it now. 

I'm sure someone here will tell me in a jiffy.....

Would be interested to hear what they used on all their albums if you have the info to hand. But failing that, I just need to know which ones they recorded using sevens. 

Cheers

Max


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Jul 19, 2013)

I believe everything up to the original version of Nothing was 7 strings


----------



## Max Dread (Jul 19, 2013)

Didn't think it would take long to get an answer! 

Yes, I seem to remember in the original article I read that the remix (blue cover) of Nothing was recorded with 8's. 

Cheers


----------



## Handbanana (Jul 19, 2013)

Pretty sure the original nothing was their first album with 8's and beyond. Pretty easy to tell. Just get some tabs...haha


----------



## oompa (Jul 19, 2013)

I think they started out on 6's, but switched to 7's on CC, Thordendal used a Universe UV7BK then. They had 7's through DEI and Chaosphere. They got custom made 8's (LACS) in 2003 and used em on the remix of Nothing in 2004, 8's since then. They pretty much always mixed Ibanez and Nevborns, I think both Fredrik and Mårten have 7's and 8's from both of them.

IIRC.

Which is a big if


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 19, 2013)

The original Nothing was recorded on the Nevborn 8s, but they were below the expectations of quality of what they were expecting to get, so when they got the LACs 8s they re-recorded the guitars of the album and remixed it because the LACS sounded better, which is pretty clear if you listen to the two albums side by side.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 19, 2013)

It was originally recorded on downtuned 7 strings...

From AVH Meshuggah Gutiarchive (aka the archive made by the guy who techs for Meshuggah):

"The guitars that started it all&#8230;The album Nothing was originally intended to be an all-basses experiment, but it was the first to feature their guitars tuned down to low F and beyond, and was first recorded on extremely down-tuned, 27&#8243; scale 7 string guitars, prompting them to consider going towards a baritone 8 string for tonality and convenience. A young Swedish luthier named Fredrik Nevborn who liked building unusual designs was contacted to build these before the band headed out on tour to support the new album. These guitars were employed by Mårten and Fredrik for a year or so before being &#8216;retired&#8217; due to tuning stability issues while on the road. As with the Nevborn 7&#8242;s, these also featured the appearance of the first Lundgren 8 humbucker, later named the M-Series Meshuggah sig pickup."


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Jul 19, 2013)

Nothing was finished being recorded before they began the use of 8 strings. There's pictures of Fredrik holding an 8 before Nothing was released, but I'm almost positive the entire album was done on a UV.

Edit: or the 27" 7. Either way it was 7.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 19, 2013)

DIT: Derp.


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah, that's right. 

I remember reading interviews with Fredrik and Marten and they said that the 8 string guitars were not ready in time for the album so they had to record with 7 strings tuned down to F. Afterwards, they got the Nevborn 8's and toured with them for some time.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 19, 2013)

There are two versions of Nothing. The later version has guitars re recorded. Maybe they used the 8 strings the second time?


----------



## TIBrent (Jul 19, 2013)

Yup, O.G. nothing was done on 7's. They were ordering Nevborn custom 8s during that time, but those had some issues so they got custom 7s from Nevborn which they used to tour with during the beginning cycle of Nothing touring & then shortly after got the Nevborn 8's which had huge tuning issues because of the bridge & which point they got their first custom ibanez 8 strings.

Psykisk Testbild - 6 string
Contradictions Collapse - 7 string
None - 7 string
Destroy Erase Improve - 7 string
Selfcaged - 7 string
True Human Design - 7 string
Chaosphere - 7 string
Nothing - 7 string
Nothing (re-release) - 8 string
I - 8 string
Catch 33 - 8 string
Obzen - 8 string
Koloss - 8 string


----------



## wankerness (Jul 19, 2013)

I was following Meshuggah before Nothing came out, and I distinctly remember reports that they were going to be using 8 strings on it, and when it was released there was all kinds of hype that they were the first metal band to use 8 strings blahblahblah. Was this all just marketing lies? I was in high school at the time and wasn't a big enough fan of the band to actually read detailed tech info but I know for a fact I saw a lot of people throwing around 8 string news before and after its release.


----------



## TIBrent (Jul 19, 2013)

wankerness said:


> I was following Meshuggah before Nothing came out, and I distinctly remember reports that they were going to be using 8 strings on it, and when it was released there was all kinds of hype that they were the first metal band to use 8 strings blahblahblah. Was this all just marketing lies?


If you were following them close, ie on tandjent & what have you, then you should remember all of the talk about it. The boards were blown up with dozens of threads about it. The intention was to do the record with 8s, but they/the guitars delivered had issues, which meant having to switch to 7s while they waited for the fixes.


----------



## wankerness (Jul 19, 2013)

TIBrent said:


> If you were following them close, ie on tandjent & what have you, then you should remember all of the talk about it. The boards were blown up with dozens of threads about it. The intention was to do the record with 8s, but they/the guitars delivered had issues, which meant having to switch to 7s while they waited for the fixes.



I didn't read their forums back then really, cause they didn't have one on ultimate-metal and those were the only forums I read. I just read "news articles" on blabbermouth and digitalmetal and whatever else at the time, and saw some random mentions of it here and there on other forums. So the guitars existed and just sucked and didn't actually get used on the record? Good to know. Reminds me of the hype about the missile-shell amps they were going to use on Koloss!


----------



## DLG (Jul 20, 2013)

wankerness said:


> I didn't read their forums back then really, cause they didn't have one on ultimate-metal and those were the only forums I read. I just read "news articles" on blabbermouth and digitalmetal and whatever else at the time, and saw some random mentions of it here and there on other forums. So the guitars existed and just sucked and didn't actually get used on the record? Good to know. Reminds me of the hype about the missile-shell amps they were going to use on Koloss!



not using those amps and not writing as a band in the jam room were real disappointments for me. it would be great if they'd change up the process and see what happens, instead of just sticking to the plugins and writing everything as they record.


----------



## Veldar (Jul 20, 2013)

wankerness said:


> Reminds me of the hype about the* missile-shell amps* they were going to use on Koloss!



I did a quick google search for missile-shell amps and nothing came up, can you tell me what they are?


----------



## Vhyle (Jul 20, 2013)

Contradictions Collapse was recorded with 6-strings. And Jens Kidman on rhythm guitar, to boot.

Future Breed Machine was their 7-string debut, if I'm not mistaken.

Nothing is their 8-string debut. The rest is history.

Honestly, I love a majority of Meshuggah's catalog, but I was really attracted to the more jazzy approach they had with CC.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jul 20, 2013)

Vhyle said:


> Honestly, I love a majority of Meshuggah's catalog, but I was really attracted to the more jazzy approach they had with CC.



+1, I do dig Meshuggah a lot, but besides a handful of songs off of Obzen, I haven't been too excited about anything they've done post Chaosphere.


----------



## wankerness (Jul 20, 2013)

Veldar said:


> I did a quick google search for missile-shell amps and nothing came up, can you tell me what they are?



My bad, I just remembered some kind of ridiculous thing about military hardware being somehow involved.

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - MESHUGGAH's FREDRIK THORDENDAL Talks Next Album

Apparently it was "it uses tubes from russian fighter planes!!!!1"


----------



## Veldar (Jul 21, 2013)

wankerness said:


> My bad, I just remembered some kind of ridiculous thing about military hardware being somehow involved.
> 
> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - MESHUGGAH's FREDRIK THORDENDAL Talks Next Album
> 
> Apparently it was "it uses tubes from russian fighter planes!!!!1"



Tubes from a russian fighter plane, the legendary DAR amps.


----------

